# HELP Skunk!



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Okay, I'm still laughing, but tnbsmommy called and Magnum, their recent rescue found a skunk!! Which Magnum also rubbed off on her! 

She's on her way to Petsmart, but do you guys know of anything that will help get rid of the smell on Magnum (and her!) real fast?

I'll let her tell the whole story, but it's pretty funny!


----------



## Sheppy (Nov 13, 2004)

The gold standard for de-skunking is the Krebaum formula.

1 qt peroxide
1/4 cup baking soda
dash of dish soap.

Let dog soak in it for about ten minutes, rinse, lather and repeat. Avoid the eyes. For areas around the eyes, I've heard Tricotine Douch works pretty well. 

http://www.humboldt.edu/~wfw2/deodorize.shtml

The formula's creator, 
http://home.earthlink.net/~skunkremedy/home/


----------



## hecarleton (Aug 14, 2005)

One dog I knew just couldn't keep away from those slow little kitties. tried lots of tomato juice and shampoo. Helped some but time was the best cure. They say a combo of Hydrogen peroxide , baking soda and a little dawn dish soap works wonders but have never tried it and am not sure of the exact proportions of each. Someone else may know or Google it.


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

Nature's Miracle makes a good skunk remover, but actually the
peroxide/soda/soap works well.

But no matter what, even after the washes, only time will make the stank go away, and so for awhile, wet dog has an extra kick, eau de Peppy LaPew!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I just talked to her, she's at Petsmart talking to the groomer...I think she's going to try the peroxide treatment.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Head and shoulders shampoo worked good for a cat that got skunked.


----------



## Alicia (May 9, 2009)

We had Lacey, a bubble-headed Irish Setter, when we were kids that loved to chase skunks. The neighbors would see a skunk, then Lacey, then hear us chasing her yelling "Lacey, come back, no skunks!". A few minutes later, the neighbors would see us run by yelling "No Lacey! Stay away!" and a bouncy dog right on our heels. Lacey always caught up to us eager to share her new found scent. My step-mom would meet us all by the back door armed with several big cans of tomato juice. It was all that worked for us. I wouldn't mix it with anything else, though.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

In a pinch, coca cola will work well enough to neutralize the stink until you can get the dog to the groomer in the morning. I always swore by GG Beane skunk clean but heard the company went out of business.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Tomato juice does not actually work. You can read more about that here:
http://soundmedicine.iu.edu/segment.php4?seg=213

The hydrogen peroxide/baking soda mixture is what I've found works best. Just make sure you don't leave it on the dog TOO long or it could bleach their fur. This happened to my friend's black Lab...she ended up with a brown-headed black Lab for a few months.


----------



## TG (Dec 31, 2004)

My Oscar was skunked late at night last summer when there were no stores open in order to buy anything commercial. I remembered reading something about using cola to dilute the smell. 

Well, I ran inside and grabbed a couple of cans of coke and within a half hour he didn't have that awful stench any more and I was able to let him back in the house. Of course he needed a bath the next day to get rid of all the sticky soda, but he smelled a hundred times better than he did the night before!


----------



## Foster Mon (May 21, 2009)

Go to Petco and buy Earth Care's - Clear the Air.... It is a mineral mined here in the states and processed in southern California. There are different canisters for lawn, furniture, urine, skunk.... but it is all the same product. The label on the canister just gives different instructions on how to use. For skunk... shake the powder (a sand/salt texture) right on the dog and rub in to coat. Best to do it outside. Let the dog shake it off. You can use the same product on yourself if the oily skunk spray is transferred to your skin. It is biodegradeable, edible, Very safe. It's good to keep a canister in the house for any kind of odor you need to eliminate. This product has no smell ... it just attracts odors and they are gone. Here is their web-site http://www.cleartheair.com


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

> Quote:but actually the
> peroxide/soda/soap works well.


An old farmer told me once Apple cider vinegar.. This also worked well. but I bet it would be butt kicking in the peroxide/soda/soap mixture! Too bad Germany does not have skunks.


----------



## tnbsmommy (Mar 23, 2009)

First of all, tiffany THANK YOU SOOOO MUCH!!! You were a lifesaver!! 

ok, while I was out last night, Tiffany read somewhere about using a douche (a feminine cleanser, just in case it sensors that lol.. not sure if I can put that word on here) and I now SWEAR by that method... I used all three bottles, but the ONLY places that still smell is under the sides of the collar, which I don't remember scrubbing, I did move the top and bottom, don't know why the sides didn't occur to me) and on my hand under my ring... (so yeah I'm still, even now, getting the occasional whiff of it. 

When we went to leave petsmart the cashregister kid goes "oh that YOU!" I was like, uhmmm... yeah, it is... there was another girl that worked there that was trying to find the skunk in the parking lot!LOL!! I was like don't worry, the skunk's at my next door neighbor's house. 


So, long story short.... Summer's Eve is the way to go... and kind of scary that people put that in the places they do! Thanks so much for everyone's suggestions!!!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm so glad the Summer's Eve left Magnum with a much "fresher" feeling!!









I still think the thought of you standing in line at the grocery store with baby powder, visine, douche and smelling like a skunk is a Kodak moment!!


----------



## tnbsmommy (Mar 23, 2009)

hahaha! I'm SO glad to give you a night full of laughs!







You and the boyfriend got kicks out of it.... you should have heard him when I told him what I got to put on him... then he's laying on the couch, watching sports, and I came in to get the last bottle and he made some comment about me using the douche, I was like "seriously? You're so about to get knocked off the sofa!"


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

Totally cool. And as we speak that info is getting stored in a never to forget place in my head!


----------



## tnbsmommy (Mar 23, 2009)

Well, it only lasted about 2 days, lol.. This morning he came and got in bed and snuggled up with me, I put my arm over him, and whew, when I got close I could smell it again! I'm washing him again when my boyfriend gets in from mowing the grass. 

BUT it definitely worked quickly and in a pinch! at least bought us some time for the entire smell to wear off without HAVING to smell it!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Well, sad to say that nothing completely eliminated the odor from Indy.
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=777421

For *months*, whenever she would go into a barking frenzy, or get wet or damp, it did come back. It's probably only been since this last shedding cycle has started that I haven't noticed it. Luckily it was only there sometimes...


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I'll skip the sarcastic summer's eve jokes - nothing beats the groomer, $40 they will get that stink OUT, except the time my crazy bitch was shaking the thing, her mouth stank for months.


----------

